# AMD C50 und E350 Spieletauglichkeit



## Fips80 (10. August 2011)

Ich will nur wissen ob z.b. Fallout 3, Bioshock, Arkania usw. auf einem Netbook wie diesem Lenovo IdeaPad S205: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals laufen würde?
Wenn nicht welche Games würden gehen bzw. gibt es geräte in der größe die dafür besser geeignet sind? (Auser Alienware)


----------



## SoLuiPi (12. August 2011)

Ich habe ein Lenovo ThinkPad x121e mit den gleichen Werten und kann Bioshock auf (fast den niedrigsten Einstellungen) flüssig spielen. 
The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion funktioniert auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen auch relativ gut. Muss man sich eben überlegen, ob man ein Spiel spielen möchte, bei dem z.B. Grass Fading komplett ausgestellt ist, und man in einem Spiel somit einfach mal gar keine Vegetation hat. Open-World Games wie Fallout und Oblivion laufen deshalb deutlich schlechter als lineare Schlauchsystem-Spiele wie Bioshock!
Ist bei mir zumindest so


----------



## Schlingel (12. August 2011)

Wenn man so halbwegs vernünftig Spielen will solle man mindestens 500 € ausgeben oder suchst Du speziell nach einen Netbook

mfg


----------



## ger_cornholio (12. August 2011)

Low-Power Gaming: AMD's E-350 Vs. Intel Atom D525 And Ion 2 : Yeah, We Know These Aren

Ein gutes Review mit vergleich e-350 vs ion 2

Wie man sieht geht da mit neuen spielen nicht viel, aber klassiker kann man ja immernoch zocken(AoE2, HL2, D2, WC3, Gothic1+2!(Arcania is moppelkotze^^))
Dafür hält halt so nen Laptop auch 8Stunden idle.

Und schau dir das mal an:
http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90422140/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e325-685d089.asp


----------



## SoLuiPi (12. August 2011)

Wenn man es unbedingt auf so ein Netbook abgesehen hat, kann man ja immer noch leicht aufrüsten, mehr Arbeitsspeicher, SSD reinkloppen geht ja fast immer.. Aber atemberaubende Ergebnisse wird man eben nicht erzielen können.. Spielbar sind alte Spiele trotzdem "relativ" gut.

Dann vielleicht wirklich ein bisschen mehr Geld drauflegen und ein größeres Gerät mit mehr Innenleben kaufen, dann hat man auch von den Spielen was. Netbooks sind wirklich nichts für Gamer ^^


----------



## Fips80 (13. August 2011)

Schlingel schrieb:


> Wenn man so halbwegs vernünftig Spielen will solle man mindestens 500 € ausgeben oder suchst Du speziell nach einen Netbook
> 
> mfg


 
Jo es sollte ein Netbook sein Notebook hab ich schon und ist mir zu unhandlich für unterwegs.
Gothik 1+2 klingt ja schon mal gut. Es gibt ja jede Menge ältere Games die Spaß machen. Und für neue Sachen habe ich ja sowiso mein PC.
Wie siehts mit einem nachfolger der E350 APU aus? Kommt da was in nächster Zeit? Hab noch bis Herbst anfang Winter zeit mit dem Kauf.


----------



## Alex555 (13. August 2011)

soory, aber für den preis bekommst du nicht mal einen gescheiten Desktop, mit dem Laptop brauchste gar nicht in der Richtung anfangen.
Es gibt wirklich nur ein 11Zoll Laptop mit dem man zocken kann: Das Alienware M11x. Das sollte man in der Bucht für ca 600€ bekommen können, möglicherweise sogar neu (R1). Das M11x ist 11Zoll, also Netbookgröße, hat eine GT335M (R1 und R2) verbaut, mit der man auch was anfangen kann. Das R1 ist mit einem ULV Core 2 Duo, das R2 mit einem ULV I5/I7 ausgestattet. 
Sonst gibt es auf dem 11Zoll Markt nichts, was auch nur annähernd die Leistung des M11x hat.


----------



## Fips80 (15. August 2011)

Alex555 schrieb:


> soory, aber für den preis bekommst du nicht mal einen gescheiten Desktop, mit dem Laptop brauchste gar nicht in der Richtung anfangen.
> Es gibt wirklich nur ein 11Zoll Laptop mit dem man zocken kann: Das Alienware M11x. Das sollte man in der Bucht für ca 600€ bekommen können, möglicherweise sogar neu (R1). Das M11x ist 11Zoll, also Netbookgröße, hat eine GT335M (R1 und R2) verbaut, mit der man auch was anfangen kann. Das R1 ist mit einem ULV Core 2 Duo, das R2 mit einem ULV I5/I7 ausgestattet.
> Sonst gibt es auf dem 11Zoll Markt nichts, was auch nur annähernd die Leistung des M11x hat.



Ich will ja nicht die aktuellsten Titel spielen. Ältere Games wie Gothic 1+2 oder solche sachen.


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2011)

Also mit dem E-350 kann man sicherlich einfache Spiele spielen.


----------



## Fips80 (15. August 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also mit dem E-350 kann man sicherlich einfache Spiele spielen.



Definiere einfache Spiele?


----------



## L3stat (15. August 2011)

Also mit dem E-350 kann ich z.B. Dragon Age in 1024x768 ohne große Ruckler spielen,auch Minecraft ist mit runtergeschraubter Sicht kein Problem
Mehr habe ich noch nicht getestet gibt es was spezielles was dich intressiert?Könnte ich ja evtl für dich probieren falls ich es da hab.
LG


----------



## Fips80 (15. August 2011)

Gothic1 + 2 oder C&C


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2011)

@L3stat: Dann hab ich auch ein Spiel, was mich sehr interessieren würde: 

Battlefield 2 
-kann auch in absoluter min. Auflösung sein, nur Sichtweite auf max.


----------



## L3stat (16. August 2011)

Habe ich leider nicht da,aber habe mal gegoogelt und sollten locker 50 Frames sein stand da.Ob es maximale Sichtweite hat weiß ich leider nicht.Könnte ich eventuell ab Montag nochmal selber testen,da könnte ich es bei einem Freund kurz ausborgen.Gothic 1+2 sind sicher kein Problem,das hat selbst ein Bekannter mit einem 1Ghz UNPC zum Laufen bekommenWelcher CC Teil?

Quelle für BF2:
AnandTech - More of AMD
MFG


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2011)

Die Seite ist super, dank dir


----------



## L3stat (17. August 2011)

Gern geschehenWas allerdings wichtig ist falls sich jemand z.b. den Ideapad S 205 holt(den habe ich^^) ist sich den Catalyst-Treiber zu laden und dort PowerPlay zu aktivieren,sonst hat man lange nicht die volle Leistung der Grafikeinheit!


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2011)

Noch ne Frage: Wie siehts bei dem Design vom Deckel aus ?
Das sieht für mich so komisch lila aus. Stört das ?

Könntest du vielleicht ein paar Bilder aufnehmen ?


----------



## L3stat (17. August 2011)

Also bei mir ist es dunkelbraun,fast schon schwarz zumindest der Deckel Ich finds schick,auf dem Bild ist es durch den Blitz leider deutlich heller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tastatur ist übrigens auch richtig klasse.Gerade das Gefühl wenn man tippt kann man einfach nur als sehr angenehm bezeichnen und die Abstände sind auch großzügig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Bildschirm ist auch nicht zu verachten spiegelt zwar leicht aber das finde ich ok in Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich,als das Bild aufgenommen wurde draußen im Garten saß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2011)

Hmm, ich wollt mir wahrscheinlich das hier holen: 

AKTION: Lenovo IdeaPad S205 M632LGE - 4 GB RAM

Die Farbe vom Deckel gefällt mir nur irgendwie nicht. 
Vielleicht kann man die ja bekleben oder so.


----------



## L3stat (17. August 2011)

Das ist das gleiche wie meinsWie gesagt ist dunkler als es auf Bildern aussieht.Bekleben kann man die auf jeden Fall,habe aber leider noch keine angepassten Skins gefunden,wird es aber bestimmt bald geben.


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2011)

Hast du es auch da gekauft ?
Auf den Bildern ist es ja lila und nicht braun.


----------



## L3stat (17. August 2011)

Also auf dem Link von dir sieht es für mich braun aus ?!Ich habe meines bei Alternate gekauft.


----------



## K3n$! (18. August 2011)

Ich werde es einfach bestellen. Und wenn es mir nicht gefällt, geht es wieder zurück.


----------



## L3stat (18. August 2011)

Eben viel falsch machen kann man da nicht Allerdings solltest du den zusätzlichen Ram erstmal nicht einbauen,das könnte Probleme bei der Rückgabe geben.


----------



## K3n$! (18. August 2011)

Ich werde ja schon beim Auspacken merken, ob mir das Design gefällt.


----------



## L3stat (18. August 2011)

Dann hoffe ich mal du bekommst das mit dem braunen Design


----------



## K3n$! (18. August 2011)

Hoffe ich auch


----------

